# Can I take an older pigeon?



## Snowbell (Sep 5, 2009)

I recently adopted a lost roller pigeon from a local shelter. He is living alone in a small aviary on my balcony. I plan to hand feed him and spend time with him every day. I don't know how old he is, but he kinda looks on the smaller side. Are rollers known for being smaller than an average homing pigeon? 
Anyways, what are your guys thoughts on me trying to tame him? As of now he will not touch me or eat out of my hand, but if I sit quietly he gets curious and comes over to see what I'm doing.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Patience and gradually spending time with him may work. Pigeons are smart. Fiona, who came from a kill shelter, got tame after five months. Am still working to tame the squeaker we got from a breeder three weeks ago. Every bird is different. Phoebe was a feral who was seriously injured and took months to tame but turned out to be the sweetest, most loving bird imaginable. If you are patient it is very possible to tame any pigeon I think.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Snowbell said:


> I recently adopted a lost roller pigeon from a local shelter. He is living alone in a small aviary on my balcony. I plan to hand feed him and spend time with him every day. I don't know how old he is, but he kinda looks on the smaller side. Are rollers known for being smaller than an average homing pigeon?
> Anyways, what are your guys thoughts on me trying to tame him? As of now he will not touch me or eat out of my hand, but if I sit quietly he gets curious and comes over to see what I'm doing.


If he is a lone bird after repetitive interaction , feeding and watering him and sitting with him, just the fact that time passes will result in him getting used to you. When you say tame, I'm not sure on what scale your thinking of, but pigeons are naturally standoffish and don't like to be touched, even ones considers tame as in eating out of your hand and sitting on you. Rollers are smaller than homing pigeons , but I'm sure there are some acceptions.


----------



## Snowbell (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks! Today he came and sat by me for about 30 minutes, so I'm calling it a success!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

All pigeons love chopped unsalted peanuts. Mix some in with his feed so that eventually he will try them. It may take a while, but once he does, he will love them. Then you can offer them as treats to him now and then. Eventually he will most likely come to you for them. Just be patient and go slow with him. As Spiritwings said, most pigeons don't want to be held and cuddled. They want to come to you, but before they will do that, they first need to trust you, and that takes time.


----------



## Snowbell (Sep 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, we have some peanut allergies in my house. Any other recommendations for treats?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry about that. LOL. Yes, most really like safflower, or shelled sunflower seed.


----------

